# curlywing same as turkish glider?



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Are the turkish gliders really the same as curlywing melanogaster? I saw an old post by Ed's flymeat arguing that they are the same, but *could be a different species than melanogaster. Is there any new information stating this?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

They are different flies Doug. 

They are considered melanogaster too.

Springhalen - Homegrown feeder critters for sale

Turkish gliders can well....glide. They are a very nice fly to culture. They hatch out in about 2 weeks, can glide and are very fast as well. It's fun watching frogs chase them down. They also have a very long wing and imo this helps delivery suppliments.


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

I have no idea if they are different species but I have wingless melanos and the turkish gliders and all of my frogs prefer the gliders. They are slightly larger than my wingless and they are much more mobile. So I know this doesnt really answer what you asked just wanted to add that.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

You guys know how to tell the difference? I got my curlies or my gliders from Ed's flymeat, but it appears they are no longer working with either. 

This is a strange question, but are any of these names like "Golden delicious" or "Turkish glider" trademarked? Soldier fly larvae are now being trademarked for different companies like "Phoenix worms," "Soldier Grubs," and "Calci-worms." I wouldn't think so, because I have never seen a TM sign next to "Golden Delicous," "Turkish Glider," etc.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

The turkish glider has a long, full size straight wing. They are very fast and can glide. They're almost black in colour.

The curly wing has a stunted wing that goes almost vertical half way down it's back. It behaves more like an ant and can't glide. It's more beige in colour.

I think they are names given to them. No trademark or anything. If you click on the pics in the link you can see the difference in appearance.

The easiest way to tell the difference imo would be to open a culture and let them out. If the fly just falls to the ground or crawls down the side it's a curly. If it can glide in the air from the top of cup, it's a glider.


----------

